

The Internet Buys Detroit a Robocop Statue - xd
http://www.popsci.com/gadgets/article/2011-02/internet-buys-detroit-its-robocop-statue 

======
erehweb
"The Detroit RoboCop statue is a fitting cenotaph for the end of America, a
goofy metal monument to everything wrong with the country." from
<http://takimag.com/article/robocrap>

